# Storage box for use on the rear bike rack



## GMJ

Hi

I have it in mind to put a storage box on my bike rack so that I can easily put my folded up awning in it, when on the move.

Looking at made for purpose boxes the Fiamma ones are in excess of £300  

Someone wise on here (together with my own thought processes) came up with the idea of using one of those waterproof plastic garden storage boxes. These can come as lockable (just add lock!) and I reckon I can securely mount it to the bike rack using ratchet straps. That way I can lift the whole gubbins off when on site in order to pack/repack my awning.

So a couple of questions if I may:

- Has anyone done this? If so could you pass on your experience?

- Could anyone recommend a box? It needs to be at least 100cm wide and 50x50 height depth realistically...and have some decent rigidity so that I can tie it securely.

My bike rack is good for 60kg in weight so the blurb says but I will need to measure the depth so I don't have the box overhanging. The bike rack is a Fiamma triple one so hopefully should be good for at least 50cm or so

TIA

Graham


----------



## Camdoon

Something like this would be your best bet 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-224585-fiamma-500-back-box.html


----------



## teensvan

Hi

Bought a garden box from Argos £29.99 couple of months ago and it seems fine. Size 1000mm long 450mm wide 500mm high. In the end I did not fit on bike rack but mounted it on our motorbike trailer.

Ann said it looks like a coffin on the side. It is not as strong as some on the bottom so I just lined it with 6mm ply. Works fine. It also saves over £200 which can be spent on good food and wine.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## GMJ

Cheers - its that kind of thing and it is how strong they are that is the concern. Did you have a part no or link for it you could let me have?

I was looking at this...

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homeba...-borneo-rattan-style-patio-box----400l-193992

which I can get for 90 notes which seems to tick the boxes (excuse the pun). I just need to measure the depth of the bike rack really in order to make a decision

Cheers

Graham


----------



## EJB

Looking at the price of the Fiamma product I built one myself a few years ago.
Fairly thin marine ply and a good internal frame. Worked fine for about £30.
However I would go the plastic ready made boxes now! :wink:


----------



## Webby1

*Boxes*

Keep it up guys......................there are many alternatives to stupid

motorhome priced products.

And keep posting the ideas


----------



## teensvan

Hi GJM.

That's the size we bought that one looks very posh. We don't do posh lol 

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## ChasHughes

eBay item number:
381125286473
Chas


----------



## teamsaga

Hi Graham,
Try www.solentplastics.co.uk 
They have a large selection of storage boxes including tough ones called gorilla boxes.
Regards Phil


----------



## kalamitty

i bought the fiamma bag box, it folds away when on site and it has a internal frame, and straps onto the bike rack and takes the awning etc., used to have a large back box but it was a pain to remove when i needed the bikes.


----------



## robbosps

I have a keter box in my garden. Without much provocation it moves around some. 

I'd be a little careful putting much in it. When I was little, my parents had a version 1 roofboc made with marine ply and coated in external varnish. It lasted longer than our Austin allegro, maestro and montego put together!


----------



## 747

These take some filling and fold away when not in use.

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/fiamma-cargo-back-storage-bag.html

I have one going spare if anyone is interested. In new condition.


----------

